# lts a bit sad when it comes to this



## solar 17 (Jun 22, 2011)

ln the last day or so it has become painfully obvious one or maybe two herpers in our community are up to no good with regards to selling Green Tree Pythons and among the sales "mine" in particular even using an old photo of mine off this site.
l still have this tio in the pic below and would never part with them, but this photo in some situations is being touted as the parents of the hatchies for sale and for the right money the parents are for sale as well.
Neither is the truth.
Just to finish off l just think this whole saga is very sad when people get to doing this but l have to say apart from one or two very observant herpers it may have gone un-noticed ......solar 17 (Baden)


----------



## lizardloco (Jun 22, 2011)

That's just wrong!
Those idiots shouldn't put you in that type of situation!
I'm very very sorry for you...


----------



## -Katana- (Jun 22, 2011)

Thank goodness there are at least _some_ honest members of our community Baden.

Thanks for the heads up.

Times like this when there has been an obvious and provable attempt to defraud the membership and potential buyers there _should_ be a name and shame.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Jun 22, 2011)

Great looking animals Baden. I can understand why you wouldn't part with them!

J


----------



## daveandem2011 (Jun 22, 2011)

People caught doing so should be kicked off the site!!! ps Amazing snakes mate.


----------



## timantula (Jun 22, 2011)

name and shame them.....then kick them off this site...


----------



## Waterrat (Jun 22, 2011)

Good on you Baden for letting everyone know, PM me the ba....'s name please.

M


----------



## timantula (Jun 22, 2011)

and YOUR gtp's are stunning...


----------



## Mace699 (Jun 22, 2011)

Thats pretty shocking that people actually do it. it happens with all animals dogs especially there are so many scammers around. it's sad when you really can't trust anyone on face value good they got caught out though Baden.


----------



## Greenmad (Jun 22, 2011)

Good to see you put this up baden i hope the guy going this reads it too. We know who he really is know.


----------



## solar 17 (Jun 22, 2011)

Greenmad said:


> Good to see you put this up baden i hope the guy going this reads it too. We know who he really is know.


*For those who aren't aware, it was due to "Greenmad's" great memory that this scam was bought to light.....solar 17 (Baden)
*


----------



## Erebos (Jun 22, 2011)

I hope it all is good Baden. I'm glad you found out.


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Jun 22, 2011)

Nice work B. Getting awfully tired of scumbags, pity naming and shaming is not allowed!


----------



## Wild~Touch (Jun 22, 2011)

Snake_Whisperer said:


> Nice work B. Getting awfully tired of scumbags, pity naming and shaming is not allowed!


 
There's nothing like the good ol' grapevine to spread the word


----------



## bluey87 (Jun 22, 2011)

what idiots i dont get y they would even bother putting up photos of someone elses snakes etc there bound to get found out, gumtree is full of scammers aswell, i hope admin gets it sorted


----------



## Bryce (Jun 22, 2011)

I was only to happy to help greenmad out with the information I found out about this scam. In the past 2 days I have been refreshed by the efforts that put into this by Baden, greenmad and myself. We should all be working together like this all the time. That way we can get rid of these people from the hobby.


----------



## Londos1990 (Jun 22, 2011)

Wow, that's shocking, pretty low act, should be banned from site. Stuff like this makes it hard for genuine people trying to get into breeding..


----------



## nagini-baby (Jun 22, 2011)

scumbags...


----------



## Beloved_Reptiles (Jun 22, 2011)

Well Baden I guess you can take it as a compliment that they WISH they had your beautiful animals! Good on you all for picking this up!


----------



## FusionMorelia (Jun 22, 2011)

funny thing is they think they will get away with it as if people dont use forums and talk to each other...

Edit: wish i had them! bloody rippers mate!


----------



## Nighthawk (Jun 22, 2011)

Thank you for the headsup Solar. Beautiful animals btw.


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 22, 2011)

Now that I think about it, I swear I've seen those pictures in an ad. What idiots, why isnt naming and shaming allowed for these scammers?


----------



## tsbjd (Jun 22, 2011)

Any links to original ad?

Cheers


----------



## pythrulz (Jun 22, 2011)

Unfornatly Baden its a lot more than one or 2 so many people sell way underfed snakes some dont give M/A or feeding/shedding records pity we can not name them if no one would buy from then then they might stop breeding that would be good


----------



## Torah (Jun 22, 2011)

yah link would be nice


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm sure Baden has alerted the moderators and they've removed the ads.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 22, 2011)

even if they hadnt, baden couldnt post a link as this would constitute naming and shaming as their username would appear on the ad.


----------



## Greenmad (Jun 22, 2011)

The ad is not on this site.


----------



## D3pro (Jun 22, 2011)

Busted.


----------



## Kyro (Jun 22, 2011)

Bit sad is an under statement, it's just pathetic. I feel for those that have actually parted with money to these scammers.


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 22, 2011)

Theres loads of scammers, just look at that thread where that guy got given a frilly in crap condition and it died.


----------



## Waterrat (Jun 22, 2011)

I am not sticking for the scum but buyers should be more careful - why would you buy a frilly in crap condition?


----------



## Chris1 (Jun 22, 2011)

wow, id be spewin if i thought i was getting offspring from that pair that turned out nothing like them,...theyre gorgeous!!!


----------



## Erebos (Jun 22, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Theres loads of scammers, just look at that thread where that guy got given a frilly in crap condition and it died.


 
That was me! I'm not buying any more reptiles for a long time now because I was the one that almost got scammed here to it seems to be fellowing me like a bad plage. I'm just glad that I found out. And that solar knows, and the word is out there.



Waterrat said:


> I am not sticking for the scum but buyers should be more careful - why would you buy a frilly in crap condition?


 
The frilly in the picture looked in great condition from the pics I got. It seems that I'm just a **** magnet.


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Jun 22, 2011)

idiots, could you pm me with details please Baden? Is it someone on APS?


----------



## Colin (Jun 22, 2011)

this person cant be named on the forum as its against the rules.. but theres nothing to prevent you private messaging any information.. just dont post his name please..

I remember last year several members complained about him too..


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 22, 2011)

If someone could PM me his name that'd be great.


----------



## Erebos (Jun 22, 2011)

Colin said:


> this person cant be named on the forum as its against the rules.. but theres nothing to prevent you private messaging any information.. just dont post his name please..
> 
> I remember last year several members complained about him too..


 
Hey Colin who are you speaking of the person that's selling the Gtp? yes the person baden's talking about BUT neither person can be named.. that includes your seller of the fillies br3nton.. you cant name people in these sort of circumstances on the forum


----------



## Legless (Jun 22, 2011)

this is how stupid these people are .... its going to be pretty obvious when you go look at thier snakes and realise they look nothing like they do in the photographs ...


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jun 22, 2011)

Legless said:


> this is how stupid these people are .... its going to be pretty obvious when you go look at thier snakes and realise they look nothing like they do in the photographs ...


 If your buying interstate you only have pics and their word to go on and yes, as I will be in the market for a GTP soon, please PM me this persons name also.


----------



## Ramsayi (Jun 22, 2011)

Another one to add to my list if someone can PM me the name.


----------



## Robo1 (Jun 22, 2011)

Thank you to all involved for uncovering it and bring it to our attention. Could someone also please pm me. Cheers
Edit: thanks br3ntonhttp://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/member/br3nton-27633/


----------



## Red-Ink (Jun 22, 2011)

Another one wanting a quick PM of the names please... I'm always on the look out for some additions and don't want to be stung.

Edit*
Thanks for the messages guys....


----------



## Ramsayi (Jun 22, 2011)

thanks for the info guys.
I can't understand why people grab pics off the net in order to advertise their own stuff for sale.Really poor form at the end of the day.


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 22, 2011)

I just heard the person in question has done a lot more than steal people's pictures, but I wont say any more.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jun 22, 2011)

Good work on catching the scumbags out!!!
Id also like a Pm of the seller/s name if its not too much trouble

Cheers Josh


Got it - thanks guys!!


----------



## pyrodarknessanny (Jun 22, 2011)

some one want to PM me the detials as well, 
iv'e incountered a few dodgey people before in the past ( you can smell it on them a mile away)

- ok thanks i got it.


----------



## Colin (Jun 22, 2011)

Im curious about something maybe no ones noticed.. Ive had a look at the advert on the other site and this bloke states he's in QLD and also posts his AKL licence number which is a NSW licence and not a QLD licence number. So it looks like he's selling animals in QLD on a NSW licence. Isnt this illegal? Doesnt he need a QLD licence to hold and sell the animals in QLD? 

So if hes selling interstate and they are on his NSW licence is he freighting them illegally interstate and not getting an export permit etc? how does that work? 

something very strange going on here by the looks of it..


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Jun 22, 2011)

can some one Pm me his name so i know as well 


thanks 

kman


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 22, 2011)

Could I get a PM too, please? Not in the market for anything at the moment but I will be in the future.


----------



## cleobhp (Jun 22, 2011)

Yeah I noticed that as well Colin when I saw the ad, a couple of days ago, and my first thought was DODGY. Any how I hope no one bought these animals, can someone pm me their name I know of a couple of dodgy people dealing in reptiles I just want to know if its who I think it is.


----------



## kkjkdt1 (Jun 22, 2011)

REPTILIAN-KMAN said:


> can some one Pm me his name so i know as well
> 
> 
> Could someone pm me as well.
> ...


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 22, 2011)

Can I have a pm too please.


----------



## Khagan (Jun 22, 2011)

Colin said:


> Im curious about something maybe no ones noticed.. Ive had a look at the advert on the other site and this bloke states he's in QLD and also posts his AKL licence number which is a NSW licence and not a QLD licence number. So it looks like he's selling animals in QLD on a NSW licence. Isnt this illegal? Doesnt he need a QLD licence to hold and sell the animals in QLD?
> 
> So if hes selling interstate and they are on his NSW licence is he freighting them illegally interstate and not getting an export permit etc? how does that work?
> 
> something very strange going on here by the looks of it..


 
If they've stolen other peoples images, maybe they even using someone elses AKL they've stolen from another ad somewhere?


----------



## Crystal..Discus (Jun 22, 2011)

Could I get his name please? I'm helping a friend source a GTP and don't want her running into this fellow. 

Beautiful creatures though.


----------



## antaresia_boy (Jun 22, 2011)

you should start watermarking your images. It's sad that the responsibility should be yours, but t is probably the only way to stop this sort of thing from happening. Sorry if this has already been suggested, only read the first few posts.


----------



## Nadzzz (Jun 22, 2011)

I dont get why everyone needs to know his name...

When im in the market for a GTP, i know the couple guys i would trust and buy from! 

Who cares about the rest...


----------



## kawasakirider (Jun 22, 2011)

Nadzzz said:


> I dont get why everyone needs to know his name...
> 
> When im in the market for a GTP, i know the couple guys i would trust and buy from!
> 
> Who cares about the rest...


 
He may not be selling only GTP's... There's a lot of people that aren't sure who they can trust, because they are new to the hobby. It's important that people know who he is.


----------



## solar 17 (Jun 22, 2011)

antaresia_boy said:


> you should start watermarking your images. It's sad that the responsibility should be yours, but t is probably the only way to stop this sort of thing from happening. Sorry if this has already been suggested, only read the first few posts.


 l often get asked if people can use my pics for this or that and l am only too happy to say yes because 99.99% of the time its good but this unfortunately is just a bit of a sad case....solar 17 (Baden)


----------



## ad (Jun 22, 2011)

poor form indeed. can someone pm me the guys details please, 
Cheers
Adam


----------



## FAY (Jun 22, 2011)

I have an ad and pics up on this site.
These pics are of MY animals.....just putting it out there....


----------



## Cockney_Red (Jun 22, 2011)

PM please, because I dont want to be the only APSer, In the dark...


----------



## Trouble (Jun 22, 2011)

wow, that's just low  Glad you received a heads up, Baden & this was sorted out before any real harm happened.
just makes you sick that people have to do this to try & sell animals.

they are gorgeous GTPs by the way, mate  

can someone also pm me the name too, please..? don't want to run into a dodgy sale from this low life.


----------



## Reptile_Lover (Jun 22, 2011)

right when i was looking for gtp's, pm name please i don't want to think i'm getting such a nice snake from these guys yet its not from them at all


----------



## Waterrat (Jun 22, 2011)

I rarely comment on other people's business but after seeing the GTP ads on the other site (including the one in question), there are 5 ads with no pics attached. How can anyone hope to sell their snakes without showing what they look like? Strange world ....


----------



## Tassie97 (Jun 22, 2011)

can i have a pm too thanks

so is this person a member on this site can someone say this without getting in trouble ?
cheers


----------



## CHEWY (Jun 22, 2011)

I understand that to name and shame would be defaming someone, esp if it were based on rumors, but this looks like a solid case of Baden's animals being used as the parents to animals being sold.
If there is proof, a link to the ad on another site shouldn't be against the rules. One link would enlighten everyone to read this thread.
Does someone need to post a PM to everyone who wants to know? Why not just PM every person in the APS community?

If there are dodgey animals and a bogus licence being used, do the state authorities need a PM as well?

Nice catch by those who found it. 
Sorry to ask, but can someone please PM me the link. I thank you for your time, even if you have already done 32 times.


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 22, 2011)

Im sure many people are spreading the word by PM anyway.
And he was even in the news for something he did, but I wont say more...


----------



## myusername (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi guys sorry to jump on the bandwagon but if some one could PM me the name that would be great.
Disheartening to hear that there are those in the hobby that would take advantage of a site like APS in order to rip-off fellow snake lovers.


----------



## Waterrat (Jun 22, 2011)

myusername said:


> Disheartening to hear that there are those in the hobby that would take advantage of a site like APS in order to rip-off fellow snake lovers.



Not taking any sides here but how did he take advantage of APS? The ad wasn't on APS. 
Read the whole thread first.


----------



## GeckoGuy (Jun 22, 2011)

Pm for me aswell please .


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Jun 22, 2011)

Not sure if this'll stay up, but the bloke had trouble with the police in Kempsey, moved out of Kempsey for a time, then moved to Queensland. Before he moved, he sold a friend of mine an obviously wild caught snake... it later died. This is not the only case I'm sure. I'd be surprised if the animals he took to Queensland had the proper papers, hence the AKL number. 

He was actually GIVEN a beautiful red baby GTP by a very generous fellow here in Port Macquarie a couple of years ago - a bad character mis-read indeed!

I'm sure that this identifies him for some people, and doesn't name him. Steer clear at all costs.

Jamie


----------



## hnn17 (Jun 22, 2011)

looks like he took advantage of how you can find great pics of snakes on aps, and then using said pics to sell his snakes (which he might or might not have).

could someone please pm me the details as well, thanks.


----------



## myusername (Jun 22, 2011)

Sorry Waterrat, only read the first page where it was stated that the pic was off this site and that he was on this site, assumed the ad was on APS. 
Regardless, still disheartened and would still like the information in the form of a private message.


----------



## Seb84 (Jun 22, 2011)

can someone please pm me the link to the sale
thank you


----------



## Waterrat (Jun 22, 2011)

myusername said:


> Sorry Waterrat,



No need to apologise to me, I just thought it's good to stay on the track. I actually missed the fact that the photo was taken off APS .... now I am sorry.


----------



## Dan40D (Jun 22, 2011)

Wow, that really sucks Baden. I know when GTP time comes for me that i will be asking alot of questions of the seller, i already have a shortlist of people in mind and you are on it.

PM of the name please so that i don't ever buy off the scumbag!


----------



## Mace699 (Jun 22, 2011)

Hey guys,

It's reasons like this that its important we as a comunity let others know who to stear clear of does anyone mind PM me so i know?


----------



## zulu (Jun 22, 2011)

Cockney_Red said:


> PM please, because I dont want to be the only APSer, In the dark...


 
Your not the onley one that hasnt a clue whats happening here,what site its on,who it is etc,stuffed if i know either.


----------



## reptileKev81 (Jun 22, 2011)

Awww, just when I start getting gtp's does this news surface, lol
Well, I know the person I've got a deposit with isn't the culprit, but I would like to know for future reference, as I doubt I am gonna stop at just 1 GTP. Can someone PM me the details?
Cheers
Kev


----------



## dottyback (Jun 22, 2011)

dodgy as!


----------



## Renenet (Jun 22, 2011)

Baden, all my sympathies. Have you tried getting the site to take the ad down? 

I stand in awe of the sharp eyes that picked this up. I can barely believe someone would stoop that low - it's wrong in so many ways. What was this person planning to do if someone paid the money for the parents? I'm afraid the answer is all too obvious. 

Please, someone PM me the details of this person.


----------



## redlittlejim (Jun 22, 2011)

Pm please guys. I recenty been looking for greens and higher end snakes and not wanna be stung


----------



## zulu (Jun 22, 2011)

dottyback said:


> dodgy as!


 
Did you find out whats happening Dot,give us a vowel or something,does the name sound like a barking dog with a hair lip.


----------



## whiteblaze786 (Jun 22, 2011)

could someone pm me too please.. Sorry to hear what happened Baden...


----------



## bigfella77 (Jun 22, 2011)

Hmmm, Im thinking I may have met this person a few months back. Could I have a PM also please.


----------



## AUSGECKO (Jun 22, 2011)

It's a shame when people bring our hobby down like this, great looking animals btw Baden.


----------



## Em1986 (Jun 22, 2011)

I honestly can't believe this type of thing happens even though it probably happens a lot more than anyone realises.
I am in the process of getting a licence at the moment (should be on it's way) and this is freaking me out!
I will probably never get a GTP but it also has me wondering what else this guy could be 'selling'. I will be getting bearded dragons but have only seen a photo and the thread about the frilly has me worried also.
Can someone please PM me with how to tell the difference in licence numbers as in difference between the different states etc. I am extremely new at all of this and it has me very nervous about buying reptiles. I know of some extremely reputable breeders already but i would also like to know of the dodgy ones to stay away from as well as any sites that dodgy people frequently post ads on, please PM me any info.
I am so very sorry to read about all of this and it is sad that breeders may all have to use watermarks on all their photos. I have a friend that has an unusual coloured snake, he has posted photos of it and i would hate for anyone to use his photos to sell their snakes.
I fully sympathise with the owner of these beautiful GTP's and i am glad you caught the dodgy seller out! I also feel sorry for anyone that has/will buy reptiles from the person doing this. 
I hope that this person is dobbed in to the right people about their licence as this sounds like a very serious situation!

I also just wanted to add that i have seen sellers on a classifieds site that use the one e-mail address in their ads but use a different name and think that is wrong as well. I will also be re-checking this person's info to see if the licences match up.

Thank you for bringing this to my attention and everyone else's, it has made me more aware and i will be checking things a lot more in the future when i look for reptiles to buy because of this.


----------



## tsbjd (Jun 22, 2011)

Poss to get a pm? thanks

I also think Stewart (RDU) is watermarking all his photos now


----------



## FAY (Jun 22, 2011)

We all know the story now. If anyone needs to know anything , best to pm Baden.

Thanks


----------

